# Mod a REO (or two)



## Genosmate (17/3/15)

I've been busy with a couple of Grands,credit must go to "Capt Steve" on ECF for the inspiration,and the Gadget Master for the wood and keeping me going!
I decided to turn these



Into these.
I simply call them the twins.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 19


----------



## Silver (17/3/15)

Wow @Genosmate 
That is stunning!
Looks so classy - well done!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (17/3/15)

well done @Genosmate,that looks astounding.
is that a wrap,wood?
all i know is i want one


----------



## Genosmate (17/3/15)

Necris said:


> well done @Genosmate,that looks astounding.
> is that a wrap?


Thank you ,no its a block of dyed stabilised Maple Burl which has been cut into thin pieces and bonded onto the REO body which has been milled out.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/15)

Thats no wrap... it's stabilsed wood inlay! Real chicken dinner of note!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (17/3/15)

I remember seeing your milled Reo pics recently in preparation for the wood inlays. The results are incredible man. They look fantastic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/3/15)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (17/3/15)

Classy, awesome job man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/3/15)

Looks stunning @Genosmate!
Well done man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/3/15)

I have no words....that is beyond beautiful

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> I've been busy with a couple of Grands,credit must go to "Capt Steve" on ECF for the inspiration,and the Gadget Master for the wood and keeping me going!
> I decided to turn these
> 
> View attachment 23200
> ...




Wow man now thats what i call amazing!!!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (18/3/15)

Awesome stuff that. Looks great. May i ask what was used to mill the reo?


----------



## Genosmate (18/3/15)

ET said:


> Awesome stuff that. Looks great. May i ask what was used to mill the reo?


I used a conventional milling machine.


----------



## Marzuq (18/3/15)

excellent work. very professionally done and they look amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (18/3/15)

My word, that is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/3/15)

aah man those look fantastic,good job.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

Wow! Stunning job @Genosmate. 

Are they now the Olsen Twins ?


----------



## shabbar (18/3/15)

that looks absolutely stunning !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (18/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Wow! Stunning job @Genosmate.
> 
> Are they now the Olsen Twins ?


Thanks
Only twins until tomorrow when they will get separated,who are the Olsen twins?


----------



## annemarievdh (18/3/15)

Bwahahahahaha 

Mary-Kate and Ashley Olsen





Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/3/15)

Genosmate said:


> who are the Olsen twins?



Forgive @Genosmate! He lives in Knysna and they don't wear shoes there or have TV. 

Actually I think Mary-Kate and Ashley are great names for the Twins... When it arrives I will touch and feel and see if mine is a MAry-Kate!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (18/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Forgive @Genosmate! He lives in Knysna and they don't wear shoes there or have TV.
> 
> Actually I think Mary-Kate and Ashley are great names for the Twins... When it arrives I will touch and feel and see if mine is a MAry-Kate!


Got a TV with a lovely picture but they tell me you can get one thats got colours on it,and mines just come back from the menders who put some new big glass things (valves or something) inside.Had to wear my one pair of tekkies when I went to the big town as well

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Philip (18/3/15)

@Rob Fisher youre a lucky guy to get either Mary or Kate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (18/3/15)

Philip said:


> @Rob Fisher youre a lucky guy to get either Mary or Kate


I've had both

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

